# RetroBSD



## Phishfry (Feb 27, 2017)

I recently discovered RetroBSD. Is anybody here using it?
http://retrobsd.org

Is BSD 2.11 anything like FreeBSD?


----------



## kafka0 (Feb 27, 2017)

2.11 is an ancestor to FreeBSD, as explained in this wikipedia page. IIRC, this is one of the last or the last release to not require an MMU unit, which I think is why retrobsd rely on it for simple microcontrollers.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> Is BSD 2.11 anything like FreeBSD?


Look around lines 22-50: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/share/misc/bsd-family-tree?view=markup&pathrev=307002


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 27, 2017)

I was going to make a comment that FreeBSD 2 *also* received a new release relatively late, but then I discovered:

> 2.2.9-RELEASE was released April 1, 2006 as a fully functional April Fools' Day prank

I've been believing a April fool's prank for almost 11 years


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 27, 2017)

I was surprised to see such a wide assortment of GPIO drivers for such an vintage version.
https://github.com/sergev/RetroBSD-and-37-Sensor-Kit
Just a little jealous.


----------



## ronaldlees (Apr 12, 2017)

Very cool project.  I looked for some pic32 powered boards, thinking I could use a new hardware genre to fit (functionality-wise) in between the Pi and the Arduino (I currently use Photon boards for that service niche) - but the price point on the boards I found did not match my niche.  Maybe I missed a better deal someplace.  Of course it's an apples and oranges comparison since the Photon runs lowly FreeRTOS.  Sure would be nice to have someBSD on an MCU.

Maybe someone can do a retro-port for the open-hardware siFive RISC V boards (the FreeBSD foundation page has a blurb about RISC V, but related to  current FreeBSD, and not for MCUs).  Oh well.


----------

